
Looking for Cofounder - startup-founder
Hi, 
I’m looking for a developer cofounder for a startup. Any ideas? Suggestions?
======
MarkyPc3
A few suggestions: \- attend meetups, but not just one. Create a longer term
relationship with those you would consider for this role. The likelihood of
meeting the co-founder who completes the successful startup formula at a
meetup is quite low. You're more likely to find this person in your existing
network since that co-founder will also need to be capable of surviving the
harsh peaks and valleys of the startup's lifecycle, together with you. Weak
relationships are harder to maintain throughout this journey. There are, of
course, exceptions. \- Evaluate tools that would allow you to build your
product yourself. You'll be surprised at how far you can go with the tools
available to non-technical founders. \- Consider hiring someone. A strong hire
would create a working relationship and may end up being the best fit for the
co-founder role. You might even get by with this as the long term arrangement.
\- Be charismatic and open minded. You've probably already met your future co-
founder.

------
jessehorne
I'm game. Let's discuss.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jesseleehorne/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jesseleehorne/)
[https://github.com/jessehorne](https://github.com/jessehorne)

j.horne2796 AT gmail.com

------
sanv725
I'm a developer myself and I'm currently looking for new projects to work on.
I'm interested in hearing about your idea if you don't mind sharing it. You
can email me at sanv725@hotmail.com

------
manidoraisamy
Join startup school which starts on 22nd [1]. YC is going to have co-founder
matching part of the course.

[1] [https://www.startupschool.org](https://www.startupschool.org)

------
rman666
If you can provide some details that’d be helpful. If you live in a larger
city, you should also visit Meetups and the local tech and startup scenes.
Finding a developer cofounder can be a real challenge.

------
zn44
as a tech co-founder what convinced me to join my current co-founders was a
prototype they build with bubble.is. It gave me confidence that they have at
least some understanding of what it means to build a product.

------
austincheney
In about 10 words what problem will your start up solve?

I am interested. info@prettydiff.com

